# How to set up my own server host



## Ayon0080 (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi I want to know how to set up my own web server. I allready have a domain name but I need to know how to make a server and connect it to my site and make it avaibe to other people.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

You are better off paying for hosting from a 3rd party. Most internet providers do not allow home servers.


----------



## Ayon0080 (Aug 18, 2004)

well i still want to try. All i want to know is what do i need to make my server available online and then connect my domain name to my server?


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Who is your internet provider? Chances are they won't allow you to do it unless you pay for the business plan. It eats up their bandwidth so they block port 80, which is what needs to be open to show your site to the world.


----------



## Ayon0080 (Aug 18, 2004)

my internet provider is insightbb.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Run the tests at https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2. If they show port 80 to be stealthed, then you cannot run the server. If they are clear, I will tell you how to set up the server.

(Click Proceed, Continue, Common Ports)


----------



## Ayon0080 (Aug 18, 2004)

Says port 80 is Stealth so can you recommend any 3rd party hots, or is thir a way to unblock port 80


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

The only way to unblock the port is to pay your ISP about $100/month for a business package. I personally use www.hostgator.com. There are plenty of good ones out there. If you want to try hostgator, select the $10/month package and enter freetrial as a coupon. The first month will be 1 cent.

[edit] Actually, there are ways to make you computer use a port other than 80, but if your ISP finds out, they will terminate your service.


----------



## Ayon0080 (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks Ill give thoes a try.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

You'll probably need to pay for a staic IP addy as well.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

bassetman said:


> You'll probably need to pay for a staic IP addy as well.


I'm sure it comes with the business plan. However, I don't think the plan is worth it unless you are hosting many sites.


----------



## Ayon0080 (Aug 18, 2004)

covert215 said:


> I'm sure it comes with the business plan. However, I don't think the plan is worth it unless you are hosting many sites.


Yea the business play that my IP offers is $300 a mounth and it perfect for a many sites or one vary large site, so im just gona go with one of the third party sites.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

WOW...$300/month is insane...I'd expect unlimited bandwidth and all sorts of good stuff for that price


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Wow I pay about 1/10 of that and get a crapload of storage, bandwidth, unlimited domains and they take care of backups! 

Oh and one click add in goodies!


----------



## Ayon0080 (Aug 18, 2004)

Yea with that 300 doller a mounth thing you get your moneys worth but thats WAY out of price range lol. But some one suggest host gator any one ever hear of it.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

I'd expect the (cute) tech support girl to come to me house!


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

I suggested hostgator.com. I've had nothing but good experiences. They have live chat tech support 24/7. It is very easy.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Insight BB doesn't allow you to run a dedicated server on your connection but other than that it should be ok. You would need to install a server like this: http://www.wampserver.com/en/

And you could use dyndns to host the site without a static IP: http://dyndns.org

You would then forward your domain to the DynDNS address.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Still if they're looking at the $300 range, seems high to me!


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

brendandonhu said:


> Insight BB doesn't allow you to run a dedicated server on your connection but other than that it should be ok. You would need to install a server like this: http://www.wampserver.com/en/
> 
> And you could use dyndns to host the site without a static IP: http://dyndns.org
> 
> You would then forward your domain to the DynDNS address.


We've already established that port 80 is blocked and paying $300/month to unblock it is out of the question. We are trying to find a good 3rd party host.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

If you get on Google and look it up, you will see that his ISP (insight broadband) does not block port 80.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

I just finished talking w/ tech support at Insight BB. Port 80 is unblocked. Webservers are still not allowed.



> Me: Is port 80 blocked by this ISP?
> Tech: 135, 139, 445, and 593 are the only ports blocked by Insight.
> Me: So am I able to have a personal webserver?
> Tech: No sir, servers are not allowed on residential accounts.
> ...


So it is still out of the question.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

If you take a look at their terms of service, the only thing that's not allowed is dedicated servers. He is still able to install a server on his own computer if he wants to try it out. Their tech support has also recommended that you can turn off your server when they notify you of the port scan then turn it back on afterwards.


----------



## Ayon0080 (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks for all the help I should be able to get started now.


----------



## dizzle_deasy (Jul 28, 2006)

Ayon0080 said:


> Yea with that 300 doller a mounth thing you get your moneys worth but thats WAY out of price range lol. But some one suggest host gator any one ever hear of it.


I pay $7.95 a month and I get 10,000 emails, 25GB storage, 75 MySQL Databases, 75 PostgreSQL databases, 300 subdomains and 8 domains. I use hostexcellence.com


----------

